# iPad 2 wi-fi 16gb.



## Mitza (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all.I have an ipad ...ipad 2 wi-fi...But the firmware is 4.3.5 , i can't jailbreak it...or downgrade...I don't have shsh too...So...How can i downgrade or jailbreak it ?! Thanks


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Mitza said:


> Hi all.I have an ipad ...ipad 2 wi-fi...But the firmware is 4.3.5 , i can't jailbreak it...or downgrade...I don't have shsh too...So...How can i downgrade or jailbreak it ?! Thanks


You can't. 

Wait until iOS 5, there's an untethered for the iPad 2 being planned.


----------



## Mitza (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you...Do you know somethin' about iFunBox ? is it good ? Just for some apps...Or it is a waste of time ?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Mitza said:


> Thank you...Do you know somethin' about iFunBox ? is it good ? Just for some apps...Or it is a waste of time ?


iFunBox won't be able to interact with the device unless you're jailbroken.


----------

